# Pinhole of the damned!!



## ksmattfish (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.ectomo.com/index.php/2008/09/22/pinhole-camera-fashioned-from-150-year-old-skull/


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 23, 2008)

We should chip in and buy that thing for Chiller.


----------



## Steph (Sep 23, 2008)

I read about this guy before. I find his 'work' really disturbing: building cameras with body parts (including HIV positive blood samples IIRC) seems very weird to me...


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 22, 2009)

I second buying that for chiller.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 22, 2009)

There are some things in life that are just sad.


----------



## wesd (Mar 10, 2009)

Im not really sure what to make of it.  On one hand its kind of interesting (the pin hole concept), but on the other hand its kind of messed up being well made of a dead kids skull.  ANyway just my 2 cents.
Wes


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 10, 2009)

Holy CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 11, 2009)

Let's get back to working on good photography and leave the sensationalistic junk to its own web space.


----------



## dwol (Jun 8, 2009)

that is so wrong. scary lol


----------



## Alerick (Jun 19, 2009)

I am more interested in the fact that he machined his own camera parts.  I won't show this to my girlfriend/archeologist since this could be considered luting and defacing of artifacts.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 19, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2009)

That guy is kinda twisted...

If you google his name (Wayne Martin Belger), you can see other cameras he's made, including the HIV one.

This site shows many of his cameras, and the photos taken with them.


...Creepy.


EDIT
This is his website:  http://boyofblue.com/


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 10, 2009)

um....wow.....There is something seriously wrong with that guy............HIV + I mean seriously......


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 10, 2009)

One part of me screams "cool!!!!!!!"

The other part (which I tend to associate with what little sanity I have left  ) says "....cre...epy..."

And the more psychedelic part says "Whoa, trippy dude." (Don't know how that part ever got in there...)


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jul 10, 2009)

wesd said:


> Im not really sure what to make of it.  On one hand its kind of interesting (the pin hole concept), but on the other hand its kind of messed up being well made of a dead kids skull.  ANyway just my 2 cents.
> Wes



I agree.


----------



## einsamflicks (Jul 12, 2009)

BOY OF BLUE INDUSTRIES: The Art of Wayne Martin Belger


----------



## ilovemydc5integra (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats just crazy...or idk...other than being creative...why would he use that blood...
and the pictures it takes...
wow..creepy


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm still freaked out. That's just wrong!!!!


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 30, 2009)

it's interesting, but I think I"ll stick to pen cameras and cereal boxes! Thanks for sharing, sometimes it's good to see the extremes some people go to


----------

